# Neue Textur auf Objekt klatschen und alte Lichtinformationen behalten



## interlock (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte auf ein Autobild eine neue Textur aufbringen mit eigenen Grafiken und gleichzeitig die Schatten bzw. Highlights der alten Originaltextur erhalten, damit das ganze auch realistisch aussieht.

Kann man z.B. das Histogramm speichern und übertragen?

Könnte mir jemand kurz die Schritte erklären, das wäre super! Danke!


----------



## Alexander Groß (31. Juli 2007)

Ob ich das noch aus dem Kopf zusammenbringe:

Von dem Bild eine Graustufenversion anfertigen. 
Diese als PSD Datei speichern, wird später noch gebraucht.
Auf dem Farbbild die Textur auf einer eigenen Ebene einfügen und natürlich an die Konturen des Autos anpassen.

Jetzt den Verzerrungsfilter "Versetzen" anwenden und dort die zuvor gespeicherte Grausstufenversion hineinladen.

Das ganze war dazu um die Unebenheiten des Autos nachzuahmen. Nun noch den Ebenenmodus z.B. auf multiplizieren stellen (kannst aber auch andere Modis ausprobieren) und gegebenenfalls die Deckkraft reduzieren.


Alex


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Juli 2007)

Etwas zeitoptimierter geht es auch ohne die externe *.psd-Datei. Hier helfen dir eventuell die Beschreibungen in folgenden Threads weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...photoshop-mein-logo-mit-gras-ueberziehen.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/256891-banane-mit-apfeltextur.html (...ach ja ... der Bapfel ... )

Grüße

Philip


----------

